# Is it ok to adv. for pick of the litter breeding here?



## MagneMan (Dec 4, 2010)

I am admittedly new to this forum and do not want to break any rules. Is it kosher to list a dog to breed and offer pick of the litter here?

If not, can you direct me where I would best get positive response and replies to this sort of post where I am seeking a purebred male to breed with my purebred female?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

What we don't want are kennels looking to promote their wares on here with out first becoming a sponsor.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Why not, to get the best responce be sure to list all of your *****es health clearences, her strength and weaknesses, pedigree and what you looking for in a stud dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

BROWNDOG said:


> Why not, to get the best responce be sure to list all of your *****es health clearences, her strength and weaknesses, pedigree and what you looking for in a stud dog.


I agree I see no problem with it. list the info Browndog suggested.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bobm said:


> BROWNDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Why not, to get the best responce be sure to list all of your *****es health clearences, her strength and weaknesses, pedigree and what you looking for in a stud dog.
> ...


How have you been Bob? Haven't been on here much, hope all is well and that you had a good hunting season.

Todd


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

STill trying to get my leg working right but I'm doing ok I guess. Got a prettty good limp still and going down hills is tough.

Lost two of my 5 older shorthairs this summer to cancer but they were over 14, the other three are deaf and almost blind but still full of energy at 14.5 years.

I also have a 6 year old GSP I rescued thats a good dog and two 5 year old EPs and plan on trying hunting in Kansas in the next couple weeks. Its will be the first time I've hunted in two years because of the accident and I'm really looking forward to it.

I'd like to take my old ones too but I'm afraid they would disappear in a crp field and I couldn't find them they really are deaf as stones.

How have you been doing.


----------



## MagneMan (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your posts! I am a private owner, not a kennel and I understand your reasons very well.

Bobm: that sounds like a very tough summer, I am sorry to hear that you lost your dogs. I dread the day I lose one of mine, even though we all know eventually it comes around. I have one female Shorthair that is 8 and two Weimaraners.

I have a 4 yr old Weim that I have owned for one year. She is in excellent health and has thrown a litter once prior, all 11 were healthy strong pups and while I am not sure I can handle 11 pups at once, it might be fun.  I also have one of her female pups that is now going on 3, and she is a gentle, intelligent, birdy dog, just like her mother.

I will post her documentation when I get it out of the safe, probably wont get there till monday. I will however shoot some shots of her and post those tomorrow. The dogs are located in 56465 zip, just north of Browndog, in central Minnesota.

Lastly, I dont want to pass myself off as a dog expert on any level. I am someone that lives for their dogs, and lives with his dogs. They are probably the highest priority I have.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bobm said:


> STill trying to get my leg working right but I'm doing ok I guess. Got a prettty good limp still and going down hills is tough.
> 
> Lost two of my 5 older shorthairs this summer to cancer but they were over 14, the other three are deaf and almost blind but still full of energy at 14.5 years.
> 
> ...


Was wondering how your leg was doing and your aging litter of GSP, I commend you on giving rescue bird dogs another chance they deserve it. Didn't get alot of hunting in this fall my wife had her ACL replaced on Sept. 1st. I missed my Manitoba hunt but tried to make the best of it and hunted around home, got a few birds and saw some great sunrises, thanksgiving friday I guided a friends family that had never hunted over a dog befor at a game farm with my 11 year old female and she made me proud, they were really impressed, and it could very well be her last hunt you never know. Other than that I'm bringing up a new pup "Cooper II" 
(You remember the first Cooper) I really like him a joy to train, clean, quiet, and loves to retrieve..

Take care

Todd


----------

